
Atheists’ Holiday Message - Join Us - J3L2404
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/10/us/10atheist.html?src=twr
======
DanHulton
"The godless groups say they are mounting this surge because they are aware
that they have a large, untapped army of potential troops."

Wow, that's some biased-sounding reporting right there. Is that a quote from
someone? Did anyone in the campaign talk of armies or troops? I'd like that
attributed.

And "godless" is one of those loaded words, generally used to attack.

This doesn't read like unbiased reporting.

